# Info on Red Top's Red Raider



## BlaneGeorge (May 10, 2010)

I have a male out of Red Top's Red Raider. He's 14 months old. 90lbs. Registered. Hes the best looking dog in town. I'm trying to find out as much as I can about his bloodline. If you have any information please respond. Thanks. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## red_warrior (Jul 23, 2010)

im pretty sure red tops is out of tha lil duke shyt..... he is probably out of barbwires tommy gun...who is off of lil duke....n im pretty sure his dam is red sage...dont quote me on that tho....


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

:welcome:

sorry man dont know anything about the line but im sure someone on here does they seem to know alot


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

If you post his pedigree, I"m sure you'll be able to get a lot more info.  Welcome to the forum too!


----------

